# Ordered a Bolt



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Ok, so I ordered a Bolt. I am not happy with the new All In lifetime pricing so will just use the 1 year it comes with for now and decide what to do with the subscription later.

I also ordered a 2.5" WD green 7200rpm 2TB drive on the same amazon order.....

Amazon says I should recieve it on the 4th. (Sunday?)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So has there been confirmation that the hard drive can be replaced?

And will the hard drive fit in there? Isn't the 2.5" WD 2TB drive a 15mm high drive?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> So has there been confirmation that the hard drive can be replaced?
> 
> And will the hard drive fit in there? Isn't the 2.5" WD 2TB drive a 15mm high drive?


It is never confirmed until the first guy does it...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Didn't Zatz or someone hint at we might see an upgrade offer or sale coming soon?

How much all in did it cost with the drive?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So has there been confirmation that the hard drive can be replaced?
> 
> And will the hard drive fit in there? Isn't the 2.5" WD 2TB drive a 15mm high drive?


We will see. I have a 1tb 9mm drive already but almost always have more than 1tb on my Roamio now. Do not want to downgrade. At least with Amazon, if it dont work I can return it.

Obviously I am betting the drive will fit and be plug n play like the Roamio.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Didn't Zatz or someone hint at we might see an upgrade offer or sale coming soon?
> 
> How much all in did it cost with the drive?


408 with tax.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

With the 30 day return on Tivo and amazon, there is little risk here. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

I'm all in and waiting for your write up. Thanks for being the first guinea pig.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I was going to purchase the bolt to replace my Premier but I also have a Roamio on monthly. In the past I have been able to get Tivo to switch my older monthly unit to the $99 lifetime. I called Tivo today and there was no way they would do it as they said their whole pricing structure has change and PLS was no longer being offered period. So I did not order the Bolt since I do not want to have two units eventually on monthly even though the Bolt would be 12 months in the future. My wife uses the Roamio and her needs are very simple so barring a hardware failure we will be keeping it for awhile. This way Tivo saved me $400. The Bolt for $300 and the PLS for $100.....


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I also asked about a deal mentioned in another thread where someone was offered a Roamio Plus for $350 with $99 lifetime because they showed they were still an owner of a Series 1,2, or 3. I still have a lifetime series 2 but it was still a no go. No deal on Roamio either. He hinted about a Christmas sale but I am not holding my breath.


----------

